

Arizona: Racketeering Suit Filed Against Speed Cameras  - cwan
http://www.thenewspaper.com/news/32/3290.asp

======
noelchurchill
If I drive with a mask on does that protect me from photo enforced
intersection tickets?

~~~
jeebusroxors
What's the precedent on masks in public these days? Surely it would fall under
some form of protection from terrorists?

